# Bilder zusammenfügen



## Fey (23. Juli 2001)

Hi zusammen...

folgende Situation. Man findet ja im Netz oft geteilte Bilder. Ich unterstell jetzt mal einfach das sie wegen der Dateigröße in einzelne Teile gerissen sind. Also...wenn ich jetzt die Bilder auf der Festplatte habe wäre es ja wahnsinnig supertoll wenn das Bild wieder eins wäre. 

Jetzt meine Frage. Kann Photoshop sowas irgendwie automatisch machen bzw. gibt es irgendein Programm welches das macht. 

Danke schonmal...Eure Fey


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (23. Juli 2001)

*Bilder zusammenfügen ...*

Ööööhm ...

Also, meines Wissens  sind die Bilder häugfig für Image-Maps zerschnibbelt und werden in der Browseransicht je Schnittkantenfrei dargestellt.

Warum machst Du davon nicht einfach einen Screenshot?

Sobald des Puzzle-Bild komplett dargestellt wird, hämmerst Du einmal auf die Drucktaste (sofern Du einen PC benutzt) oder drückst die Tastenkombination
Apfel-Shift-3, wenn Du mit einem Mac im Netz unterwegs bist.

PC-User haben es dann ganz einfach:
Fix Photoshop gestartet und ein neues Dokument erstellen (Strg-N). Die voreingestellten Werte (RGB, 72 dpi Auflösung) entsprechen den Bilddaten, die Du im Zwischenspeicher hast. Danach einfach einfügen (Strg-V) betätigen und - schwupp - haste das ganze Gedöns in deiner Datei.

Mac-User finden ihre Screenshot auf der Festplatte (nicht auf dem Schreibtisch) abgelegt. Gewöhnlich heißt die Datei einfach "Bild1" und ist als Pict-Datei abgelegt. Die läßt sich mit Photoshop öffen und verarbeiten.

:|


----------



## Fey (23. Juli 2001)

Die Idee ist mir auch schon gekommen...folgendes Problem...das Bild sieht dann beschissen aus. Ich meine, die sind ja meistens ganz gut komprimiert, das macht mir nix...aber man hat das Gefühl wie wenn die Bilder im Screenshot nochmal runtergerechnet sind.

Außerdem hab ich jetzt schon einige von diesen Bildern auf der Festplatte und weiß die URL nimmer  *Schulterzuck*

Liebe Grüße, Fey


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (23. Juli 2001)

Hmmm ...

eigentlich dürften die Bilder nicht anders als in Deiner Browser-Darstellung aussehen. Es sei denn, die Farbeinstellungen sind in Photoshop anders als als sonstwo. Beispielsweise wird ja immer empfohlen, das Feld "Anzeige mit Monitorausgleich" in den Farbeinstellungen aktiviert zu haben. Für den Vierfarb-Prozess mag das auch ratsam sein, für's Screendesign erstrahlen alle Farben aber in ganz anderem Licht.

;-]


----------



## ..::SpheX::.. (24. Juli 2001)

*Versuchs mal mit....*

Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass die Bilder bei einem Screenshot heruntergerechnet werden (ich geh mal davon aus, dass du es mit "Druck" und dann einfügen gemacht hast...) dann probiers mal mit einem extra für Screenshots gemachten Programm. Wie zum Beispiel Hypersnap....


----------

